# Ancora = Non sia mai che



## Jacksunny

Ciao ragazzi!

Se esiste già una discussione in proposito chiedo scusa, io non ho trovato nulla con la funzione ricerca. 

Molti miei amici usano dire:
*"ancora"* + _indicativo presente_ 
a significare
*"non sia mai che"* + _congiuntivo presente_

Esempio:
"Togliti dalla strada, *ancora* ti investono!"
a significare
"Togliti dalla strada, *non sia mai che* ti investano!"

Ad onor del vero la seconda forma, pur corretta (almeno mi sembra), è effettivamente un po' pesante per la lingua parlata, ma a quel punto userei altre espressioni, come: "Togliti dalla strada, vuoi farti investire?" 

Voi che ne pensate di questo uso di "ancora"? A me suona terribile.


----------



## rocamadour

Jacksunny said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> 
> Se esiste già una discussione in proposito chiedo scusa, io non ho trovato nulla con la funzione ricerca.
> 
> Molti miei amici usano dire:
> *"ancora"* + _indicativo presente_
> a significare
> *"non sia mai che"* + _congiuntivo presente_
> 
> Esempio:
> "Togliti dalla strada, *ancora* ti investono!"
> a significare
> "Togliti dalla strada, *non sia mai che* ti investano!"
> 
> Ad onor del vero la seconda forma, pur corretta (almeno mi sembra), è effettivamente un po' pesante per la lingua parlata, ma a quel punto userei altre espressioni, come: "Togliti dalla strada, vuoi farti investire?"
> 
> Voi che ne pensate di questo uso di "ancora"? A me suona terribile.


 
Mi hai fatto venire in mente che mia suocera (milanese doc) lo dice, però accompagnato dal "che". In pratica nell'esempio della tua frase lei direbbe:

"Togliti dalla strada, ancora che ti investono..."

Anche a me suona terribile (ma forse proprio per il fatto che lo dice mia suocera! ).

Ciao!


----------



## fabiog_1981

Io lo conosco questo uso, è tipico del barese... là si usa moltissimo.
Prendi l'ombrello ancora piove (casomai piovesse)
Stai attento ancora ti fai male (non vorrei che ti facessi male)
Un comico di Zelig (Gianni Ciardo) ne parlò diverse volte.


----------



## Cnaeius

Jacksunny said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> 
> Se esiste già una discussione in proposito chiedo scusa, io non ho trovato nulla con la funzione ricerca.
> 
> Molti miei amici usano dire:
> *"ancora"* + _indicativo presente_
> a significare
> *"non sia mai che"* + _congiuntivo presente_
> 
> Esempio:
> "Togliti dalla strada, *ancora* ti investono!"
> a significare
> "Togliti dalla strada, *non sia mai che* ti investano!"
> 
> Ad onor del vero la seconda forma, pur corretta (almeno mi sembra), è effettivamente un po' pesante per la lingua parlata, ma a quel punto userei altre espressioni, come: "Togliti dalla strada, vuoi farti investire?"
> 
> Voi che ne pensate di questo uso di "ancora"? A me suona terribile.



Veramente mai sentito quest'uso. Sempre sentito:
Togliti dalla strada, *che non ti investano*


----------



## Jacksunny

fabiog_1981 said:


> Io lo conosco questo uso, è tipico del barese... là si usa moltissimo.
> Prendi l'ombrello ancora piove (casomai piovesse)
> Stai attento ancora ti fai male (non vorrei che ti facessi male)
> Un comico di Zelig (Gianni Ciardo) ne parlò diverse volte.


Può benissimo essere, a Torino è pieno di baresi.



Cnaeius said:


> Veramente mai sentito quest'uso. Sempre sentito:
> Togliti dalla strada, *che non ti investano*


Io non ho mai sentito questa forma. Be', forse a Verona non ci sono molti baresi


----------



## nikis

Jacksunny said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> 
> Se esiste già una discussione in proposito chiedo scusa, io non ho trovato nulla con la funzione ricerca.
> 
> Molti miei amici usano dire:
> *"ancora"* + _indicativo presente_
> a significare
> *"non sia mai che"* + _congiuntivo presente_
> 
> Esempio:
> "Togliti dalla strada, *ancora* ti investono!"
> a significare
> "Togliti dalla strada, *non sia mai che* ti investano!"
> 
> Ad onor del vero la seconda forma, pur corretta (almeno mi sembra), è effettivamente un po' pesante per la lingua parlata, ma a quel punto userei altre espressioni, come: "Togliti dalla strada, vuoi farti investire?"
> 
> Voi che ne pensate di questo uso di "ancora"? A me suona terribile.


 


Io la trovo veramente brutta e scorretta.


----------



## xeneize

Non ho mai sentito quest'uso di _ancora_, né in Sardegna né in Sicilia.
Quello "veronese" invece sì. 
Qua lo diciamo accompagnato dalla particella _mi'_, presa in prestito dal sardo (dal verbo _mirare_, "guardare"), e frequentissima anche nell'italiano parlato, e diventa: _togliti dalla strada, mi' che non t'investano_...


----------



## Jacksunny

nikis said:


> Io la trovo veramente brutta e scorretta.


Guarda, siamo in due. Non sai quanto vorrei stampare questo thread e farlo leggere ai miei amici che usano quest'espressione. 

Però rimane un dubbio: come mai anche la suocera "milanese doc" di rocamadour lo dice? Forse perché avrà tante amiche baresi?


----------



## housecameron

Jacksunny said:


> Esempio:
> "Togliti dalla strada, *ancora* ti investono!"


 
Non sono barese, sono torinese e la dico tranquillamente.
Ciao


----------



## nikis

Jacksunny said:


> Guarda, siamo in due. Non sai quanto vorrei stampare questo thread e farlo leggere ai miei amici che usano quest'espressione.
> 
> Però rimane un dubbio: come mai anche la suocera "milanese doc" di rocamadour lo dice? Forse perché avrà tante amiche baresi?


 

Di sicuro ci sono molte espressioni che vengono utilizzate anche se sono sbagliate.

Ma che questo uso di "ancora" proprio mi infastidisce! Cioè se a me dicessero "togliti dalla strada, ancora ti investono"...direi " perchè mi hanno già investita una volta?!'"

Stampa il thread!!Va' e diffondi l'italiano....


----------



## bubu7

Jacksunny said:


> nikis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Io la trovo veramente brutta e scorretta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guarda, siamo in due. Non sai quanto vorrei stampare questo thread e farlo leggere ai miei amici che usano quest'espressione.
> [...]
Click to expand...

Si tratterà di un'espressione influenzata dal sostrato dialettale.
Spesso, in campo linguistico, ci risulta brutto quello che non ci è familiare, che ci è sconosciuto.
Guardiamo con spirito aperto a queste espressioni inconsuete, appartenenti agl'italiani regionali: ognuna di esse rende la lingua colloquiale più viva e contiene un pezzo di storia del nostro popolo.


----------



## Jacksunny

nikis said:


> Di sicuro ci sono molte espressioni che vengono utilizzate anche se sono sbagliate.
> 
> Ma che questo uso di "ancora" proprio mi infastidisce! Cioè se a me dicessero "togliti dalla strada, ancora ti investono"...direi " perchè mi hanno già investita una volta?!'"
> 
> Stampa il thread!!Va' e diffondi l'italiano....


Grandissimo! 

Tra l'altro l'uso che tu hai menzionato, anche con il _mi'_ davanti, sembra molto più corretto e addirittura piacevole. 

Però mi sa che continuerò a non dire nulla ai miei amici. In generale non mi piace fare il professorino, l'ho fatto qualche volta in passato, ma me ne sono pentito.


----------



## housecameron

nikis said:


> Ma (*è *che) questo uso di "ancora" proprio mi infastidisce!
> Stampa il thread!!Va' e diffondi l'italiano....


 
Pign*u*ola


----------



## silvy76

L'Italiano non é certo una lingua morta anzi... tuttavia dato che ci sono giá tante regioni e ciascuna con modi di dire ben diversi cerchiamo di "omogeneizzare" almeno a livello nazionale tanto per evtare di confondere menti giá confuse suvvia quell' "ancora" ci sta proprio come il cavolo a merenda no?!


----------



## Jacksunny

silvy76 said:


> suvvia quell' "ancora" ci sta proprio come il cavolo a merenda no?!


Non è me che devi convincere 

Comunque credo la "stonatura" di una simile espressione sia data da due elementi:
1. l'uso scorretto della parola "ancora"
2. il mancato uso del congiuntivo


----------



## housecameron

Comunque non significa _non sia mai che_, bensì è la "forma contratta"  di _"ancora un altro po' e rischi di",_ sulla cui correttezza non offro alcuna garanzia


----------



## Jacksunny

housecameron said:


> Comunque non significa _non sia mai che_, bensì è la "forma contratta"  di _"ancora un altro po' e rischi di",_ sulla cui correttezza non offro alcuna garanzia


Sì sì, sono d'accordo con te, può benissimo essere. Bella contrazione, tra l'altro, ma i baresi sono dei grandi in questo.

Io avevo tradotto con "non sia mai" per farmi capire.


----------



## la italianilla

non ho letto tutti gli interventi precedenti e mi scuso in anticipo, ho poco tempo. Però volevo rispondere all'autore del topic che a me suona malissimo...non mi pare per niente corretto. Se poi sia qualcosa di dialettale non saprei  ciao ciao!
Piuttosto semmai avevo sentito uan cosa del genere:
"Toglieti dalla strada, ancora _*un po'*_ e finivi sotto"


----------



## Jacksunny

Oddio che è successo? Off topic?  
Appena iscritto... bella figura 


Riprendiamoci:


la italianilla said:


> Piuttosto semmai avevo sentito una cosa del genere:
> "Togliiti dalla strada, ancora _*un po'*_ e finivi sotto"


Però così sembra che si sia evitato per un pelo di finire sotto. Mi sembra più corretta la versione di housecameron, "ancora un po' e rischi di".

Il senso è che, nel momento in cui dici "ancora...", stai solo esponendo una possibilità, un evento che potrebbe anche non verificarsi, es. prendi l'ombrello, ancora piove _(=non si sa mai, potrebbe piovere oppure no)_


----------



## la italianilla

Jacksunny said:


> Oddio che è successo? Off topic?
> Appena iscritto... bella figura
> 
> 
> Riprendiamoci:
> 
> Però così sembra che si sia evitato per un pelo di finire sotto. Mi sembra più corretta la versione di housecameron, "ancora un po' e rischi di".
> 
> Il senso è che, nel momento in cui dici "ancora...", stai solo esponendo una possibilità, un evento che potrebbe anche non verificarsi, es. prendi l'ombrello, ancora piove _(=non si sa mai, potrebbe piovere oppure no)_



Ma non saprei dirti...per me il senso è quello, quando l'ho scritto non ho pensato a questa sottile "differenza" che mi hai detto te...quindi poiché la  probabilità che si verifichi un evento aleatorio è data dal rapporto tra il numero di casi favorevoli ed il numero di casi possibili allora calcolando che.....sto scherzando  
A parte la battuta, era più o meno quello che volevo dire, avrei dovuto leggere tutte le risposte precedenti ma purtroppo stavo studiando e ho comunque voluto apportare il mio aiuto. 
Quello che invece vorrei ribadire è che, dialetti a parte, credo che in italiano non sia corretto, per lo meno io in 23 anni della mia vita non ho mai sentito utilizzare "ancora" in questo senso. Ripeto: nella lingua italiana, per i dialetti non oso esprimermi 
Ciao e benvenuto!!


----------



## bubu7

Posso confermare che si tratta di un regionalismo di origine dialettale diffuso in Puglia.
In italiano standard non è accettabile ma nell'italiano regionale sì (ricordo che quest'ultimo è una varietà geografica della lingua con proprie caratteristiche lessicali, sintattiche e di pronuncia).
Il termine deriverebbe dal latino _angor_ da _angi_ 'tormentarsi' (almeno secondo un dizionario dialettale di area pugliese) e non deve essere confuso con l'avverbio omonimo.


----------



## Lello4ever

Io conosco il abbastanza il dialetto barese e infatti non mi suona nuova questa espressione, sinceramente non so dire neanche se l'ho mai usata io stesso.


----------



## cityofgod

Jacksunny said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> 
> Se esiste già una discussione in proposito chiedo scusa, io non ho trovato nulla con la funzione ricerca.
> 
> Molti miei amici usano dire:
> *"ancora"* + _indicativo presente_
> a significare
> *"non sia mai che"* + _congiuntivo presente_
> 
> Esempio:
> "Togliti dalla strada, *ancora* ti investono!"
> a significare
> "Togliti dalla strada, *non sia mai che* ti investano!"
> 
> Ad onor del vero la seconda forma, pur corretta (almeno mi sembra), è effettivamente un po' pesante per la lingua parlata, ma a quel punto userei altre espressioni, come: "Togliti dalla strada, vuoi farti investire?"
> 
> Voi che ne pensate di questo uso di "ancora"? A me suona terribile.


 
Non lo trovo né aulico né soprattutto acquisibile dalla lingua italiana. E' sicuramente di matrice dialettale e come tale destinato ad un uso locale, che può nel tempo sparire (speriamo !).
Cheers


----------



## Jacksunny

bubu7 said:


> Posso confermare che si tratta di un regionalismo di origine dialettale diffuso in Puglia.
> In italiano standard non è accettabile ma nell'italiano regionale sì (ricordo che quest'ultimo è una varietà geografica della lingua con proprie caratteristiche lessicali, sintattiche e di pronuncia).
> Il termine deriverebbe dal latino _angor_ da _angi_ 'tormentarsi' (almeno secondo un dizionario dialettale di area pugliese) e non deve essere confuso con l'avverbio omonimo.


Anch'io ho appena sentito un mio collega di Bari e anche lui mi ha confermato di usare regolarmente questo costrutto.

L'etimologia che tu hai proposto, però, non mi convince appieno. E' vero che la lingua sa sempre come stupirci (penso per esempio all'origine di "muscolo"), ma francamente l'interpretazione di quel dizionario dialettale mi sembra un tantinello forzata...

Dico stupidaggini? (probabile)


----------



## la italianilla

Ragazzi eccomi di nuovo. Vorrei dire una sola cosa.
Alcuni di voi hanno detto che è giusto capire i dialetti perché fanno parte della nostra cultura. _E sono perfettamente d'accordo_. 
Però, secondo me, un conto è analizzare la frase argomentandola secondo un dialetto, un conto è "traslare" il proprio dialetto all'italiano. Cioè, in poche parole, io non credo che in barese la frase si dica esattamente:



> "Togliti dalla strada, ancora ti investono!"



Credo che il costrutto sia lo stesso, ma che si utilizzino le stesse parole in dialetto.

In altre parole, secondo il mio umile parere, questa è una traslazione del dialetto all'italiano, ovvero nel dialetto in questione la forma di sintassi e le parole scelte è probabilmente questa, e poi è stata tradotta "letteralmente" in italiano. 

Inizio col scusarmi, ma non conosco il dialetto barese, pertanto vi faccio un esempio con qualcosa che mi è più famigliare 
Per esempio, io dico "alla fine ci s'è visti per davvero" ora questo "per davvero" concorderete tutti che non è correttissimo in italiano....ma è una traslazione del toscano all'italiano...cioè lo si dice ma in realtà sarebbe corretto "alla fine ci siamo visti" o "ci siamo visti davvero/veramente". 

In poche parole, il mio pensiero si riduce a questi due punti:
1. questo costrutto, che ci ha proposto il nostro Jacksunny, è giusto se usato nel dialetto, cioè è un costrutto valido nel dialetto in questione.
2. "traslarlo" dal dialetto all'italiano _non lo rende necessariamente un costrutto corretto in italiano_! Insomma nel dialetto barese sarà anche giusto, ma questo costrutto lo ritengo scorretto in italiano. 
Parere personale ovviamente, ripeto: non conosco il dialetto barese e non mi permetto di aver ragione, ma credo che sul fatto che suoni malissimo sia palese per tutti noi (qualunque sia la nostra regione) ...
Ecco magari a me suona assurdo, mentre al barese suonerà un po' più familare. Questo però non ne fa un costrutto corretto in italiano.
Spero di essermi spiegata, magari c'è qualcuno che la pensa come me, o magari no 
Attendo pareri


----------



## housecameron

Ciao Italianilla, come ho già avuto modo di sottolineare, sono torinese di Torino e non barese, e non ho problemi a dire "ancora ti investono", indipendentemente dal fatto che l'espressione sia corretta o no.
Una sola parola racchiude tutto un mondo, la trovo molto carina e soprattutto efficace.


----------



## bubu7

Come ricordavo nel mio precedente intervento, cara italianilla, non esiste solo il dialetto e l'italiano standard ma anche una varietà dell'italiano che è "una via di mezzo" chiamata _italiano regionale_. Questa varietà accoglie forme lessicali e costrutti dal proprio sostrato dialettale italianizzandoli.
In questa varietà d'italiano l'uso del termine mi sembra accettabile. 

Inoltre è accaduto innumerevoli volte che un termine, passato dal dialetto all'italiano regionale, sia infine arrivato all'italiano standard diventando panitaliano.
Queste diverse varietà di lingua costituiscono una grande ricchezza della quale non dobbiamo privarci in nome di un male inteso rispetto delle "regole".


----------



## la italianilla

housecameron said:


> Ciao Italianilla, come ho già avuto modo di sottolineare, sono torinese di Torino e non barese, e non ho problemi a dire "ancora ti investono", indipendentemente dal fatto che l'espressione sia corretta o no.
> Una sola parola racchiude tutto un mondo, la trovo molto carina e soprattutto efficace.





bubu7 said:


> Come ricordavo nel mio precedente intervento, cara italianilla, non esiste solo il dialetto e l'italiano standard ma anche una varietà dell'italiano che è "una via di mezzo" chiamata _italiano regionale_. Questa varietà accoglie forme lessicali e costrutti dal proprio sostrato dialettale italianizzandoli.
> In questa varietà d'italiano l'uso del termine mi sembra accettabile.
> 
> Inoltre è accaduto innumerevoli volte che un termine, passato dal dialetto all'italiano regionale, sia infine arrivato all'italiano standard diventando panitaliano.
> Queste diverse varietà di lingua costituiscono una grande ricchezza della quale non dobbiamo privarci in nome di un male inteso rispetto delle "regole".



Perfetta spiegazione, ragazzi! 
Allora se, si tratta di italiano regionale, che è diverso dall'italiano stardard, ok. Se la mettiamo su questo piano posso pure essere d'accordo.
Mi chiedo solo una cosa: quando si insegna ad uno straniero, è corretto insegnargli anche queste forme o se conviene attenersi allo standard? Ecco il mio dubbio, in realtà, era proprio questo


----------



## bubu7

la italianilla said:


> Mi chiedo solo una cosa: quando si insegna ad uno straniero, è corretto insegnargli anche queste forme o se conviene attenersi allo standard? Ecco il mio dubbio, in realtà, era proprio questo


Conviene attenersi allo standard, naturalmente.


----------



## Jacksunny

housecameron said:


> Una sola parola racchiude tutto un mondo, la trovo molto carina e soprattutto efficace.


Sono d'accordo sull'efficacia, ma non molto sulla bellezza, pertanto...


la italianilla said:


> quando si insegna ad uno straniero, è corretto insegnargli anche queste forme o conviene attenersi allo standard?


...direi che questo uso di "ancora" non andrebbe insegnato. Non mi sembra una forma che possa arricchire la lingua italiana.


----------



## elisatbd

Rimanendo in tema.. 
Mai sentito questo utilizzo di ancora. E' una forma dialettale, e se ci mettessimo a insegnare tutte le forme dialettali di tutte le regioni e comuni apriremmo dodicimila forum come questo, oltre che poi non fa parte del substrato di italiano comune.

Elisabetta


----------



## xeneize

*[...]*

Io non sapevo di quest'uso di _ancora_, ma sono contento di averlo imparato, così non resterò sorpreso se mi capiterà di sentirlo da pugliesi...


----------



## la italianilla

xeneize said:


> Io non sapevo di quest'uso di _ancora_, ma sono contento di averlo imparato, così non resterò sorpreso se mi capiterà di sentirlo da pugliesi...



Rimanendo su questo utilizzo di "ancora" è chiaro che, essendo appunto, come detto da altri utenti, un italiano regionale, va, secondo il mio umile punto di vista, circoscritto all'uso "regionale".
Per quanto riguarda il fatto che conoscere questo particolare uso di "ancora" sia una ricchezza culturale siamo d'accordo. 

*[...]*

Allora in questo uso di "ancora" secondo me la situazione è simile all'esempio. Non si tratta di un costrutto sintattico ma di un utilizzo "speciale" del singolo vocabolo. Se uno si limita a sapere questo speciale "ancora" o se anche non lo sa non credo che sentendolo si incasini più di tanto, cioè può suonare bene o male (a noi madrelingua) ma il senso credo si possa intuire tranquillamente. 

*[...]*

Comunque questo uso di ancora è compreso e utilizzato non solo da baresi ma anche da alcune suocere milanesi D) e pure dai torinesi, a quanto leggo da sto thread, quindi mi sembra che l'analisi di questo costrutto possa esser fatta oltre l'italiano regionale...sarà multiregionale


----------



## xeneize

Sicuramente non dico certo che bisogna estenderlo a "uso nazionale" , e mi pare scontato dire che non sarebbe opportuno un suo uso fuori dal suo ambito, ma volevo appunto aggiungere che, come tutti gli usi regionali, nel suo contesto può essere molto utile. Poi, non ho idea di quale sia il suo livello di "standardizzazione" in Puglia: ci sono usi regionali confinati a un ambito ristretto, un po' "periferico" nella stessa zona in cui sono diffusi, e altri che, sempre in quella zona, fanno invece parte della lingua standard parlata e a volte anche di quella scritta, nonostante siano inesistenti in altre parti; qui per esempio abbiamo parecchi esempi di entrambi questi casi, e quindi, ripeto, per dare un giudizio completo sull'_*ancora*_ pugliese bisognerebbe forse sapere qualcosa di più anche sulle sue modalità di uso e sulla sua dimensione "sociale", magari da pugliesi stessi...altrimenti, per forza di cose, il nostro giudizio è influenzato dalla _percezione_ _nostra_, che non coincide necessariamente con quella di chi lo usa.
Bisognerebbe sempre tenere conto di questo, a mio giudizio.
Chau


----------



## bubu7

Posso garantire che l'uso di questa espressione è diffuso anche nel foggiano, sia in certi dialetti sia nell'italiano regionale che si parla _in loco_.


----------



## marcop_fr

Un saluto a tutti/e,
Lasciatemi [spero] introdurre una nuova digressione riguardo al confronto/rapporto tra “italiano standard” ed “italiano regionale”. Non è per caso noto - e storicamente/culturalmente giustificabile - che alcuni regionalismi tendono a transitare molto più semplicemente nell’italiano standard di altri [se non fosse chiaro, mi riferisco in particolare al toscano]?
Per la cronaca, sono un romano di origini, per metà, pugliesi, sicché non mi scandalizzerei affatto nell’udire “togliti dalla strada, ancora t’investono!”. Infine, sempre per la cronaca, sottoscrivo l'approccio inclusivo, con qualche utile “condizione al contorno” [gergo fisico] (ossia: Ogni arricchimento culturale è benvenuto quando è logicamente ben delimitato/chiarito ed auspicabilmente elegante, o perlomeno non cacofonico…).
J
Marco


----------



## infinite sadness

la italianilla said:


> Ragazzi eccomi di nuovo. Vorrei dire una sola cosa.
> Alcuni di voi hanno detto che è giusto capire i dialetti perché fanno parte della nostra cultura. _E sono perfettamente d'accordo_.
> Però, secondo me, un conto è analizzare la frase argomentandola secondo un dialetto, un conto è "traslare" il proprio dialetto all'italiano. Cioè, in poche parole, io non credo che in barese la frase si dica esattamente:
> 
> 
> 
> Credo che il costrutto sia lo stesso, ma che si utilizzino le stesse parole in dialetto.
> 
> In altre parole, secondo il mio umile parere, questa è una traslazione del dialetto all'italiano, ovvero nel dialetto in questione la forma di sintassi e le parole scelte è probabilmente questa, e poi è stata tradotta "letteralmente" in italiano.
> 
> Inizio *[*col*] con lo* scusarmi, ma non conosco il dialetto barese, pertanto vi faccio un esempio con qualcosa che mi è più famigliare
> Per esempio, io dico "alla fine ci s'è visti per davvero" ora questo "per davvero" concorderete tutti che non è correttissimo in italiano....ma è una traslazione del toscano all'italiano...cioè lo si dice ma in realtà sarebbe corretto "alla fine ci siamo visti" o "ci siamo visti davvero/veramente".
> 
> In poche parole, il mio pensiero si riduce a questi due punti:
> 1. questo costrutto, che ci ha proposto il nostro Jacksunny, è giusto se usato nel dialetto, cioè è un costrutto valido nel dialetto in questione.
> 2. "traslarlo" dal dialetto all'italiano _non lo rende necessariamente un costrutto corretto in italiano_! Insomma nel dialetto barese sarà anche giusto, ma questo costrutto lo ritengo scorretto in italiano.
> Parere personale ovviamente, ripeto: non conosco il dialetto barese e non mi permetto di aver ragione, ma credo che sul fatto che suoni malissimo sia palese per tutti noi (qualunque sia la nostra regione) ...
> Ecco magari a me suona assurdo, mentre al barese suonerà un po' più familare. Questo però non ne fa un costrutto corretto in italiano.
> Spero di essermi spiegata, magari c'è qualcuno che la pensa come me, o magari no
> Attendo pareri



Anche io penso che in italiano sia scorretto dire "ancora ti investono".


----------



## la italianilla

infinite sadness said:


> col = con il



Non vorrei farmi bannare per esser off topic 
Vorrei rispondere ad infinite sadness. Sul De Mauro leggo che la preposizione COL esiste. 
Copio e incollo dal De Mauro on line:


> 2còl
> prep.art.m.sing.
> CO ⇒1con
> chiave di ricerca: col



semplicemente è poco usata nell'italiano moderno (cit. Wikipedia alla voce preposizione)


----------



## misskelly

E' un modo dialettale di parlare ed è decisamente sbagliato l'uso di ancora.
Non riesco proprio a farmelo entrare nelle orecchie! E' talmente stridulo...


----------



## anarchitecte

Jacksunny said:


> Può benissimo essere, a Torino è pieno di baresi.
> 
> 
> Io non ho mai sentito questa forma. Be', forse a Verona non ci sono molti baresi




*C*onfermo, è un'espressione tipica della provincia di *B*ari, e confermo anche che i baresi sono dappertutto. 
*T*roverete esempi dell'uso di questa espressione cercando il comico *G*ianni *C*iardo su youtube.


----------



## infinite sadness

la italianilla said:


> Non vorrei farmi bannare per esser off topic
> Vorrei rispondere ad infinite sadness. Sul De Mauro leggo che la preposizione COL esiste.
> Copio e incollo dal De Mauro on line:
> 
> 
> semplicemente è poco usata nell'italiano moderno (cit. Wikipedia alla voce preposizione)



La preposizione COL esiste e nessuno dice che sia sbagliato usarla in generale.
E' sbagliato usarla davandi a esse impura, in quanto le regole della grammatica dicono che l'articolo il non si può usare davanti a esse impura.
Per ciò:
"col scusarmi" è sbagliato;
"collo scusarmi" è giusto ma desueto;
"con lo scusarmi" sembra essere la soluzione preferibile.


----------



## dragonseven

Jacksunny said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> 
> Se esiste già una discussione in proposito chiedo scusa, io non ho trovato nulla con la funzione ricerca.
> 
> Molti miei amici usano dire:
> *"ancora"* + _indicativo presente_
> a significare
> *"non sia mai che"* + _congiuntivo presente_
> 
> Esempio:
> "Togliti dalla strada, *ancora* ti investono!"
> a significare
> "Togliti dalla strada, *non sia mai che* ti investano!"
> 
> Ad onor del vero la seconda forma, pur corretta (almeno mi sembra), è effettivamente un po' pesante per la lingua parlata, ma a quel punto userei altre espressioni, come: "Togliti dalla strada, vuoi farti investire?"
> 
> Voi che ne pensate di questo uso di "ancora"? A me suona terribile.



Mi suona malissimo.
Per quel che so io *ancora* si può inserire davanti al congiuntivo col senso di *ancorché, quantunque, sebbene*.
Negli altri casi si deve usare con senso di *tempo* o *aggiunta*. Non mi sembra questo il caso.


infinite sadness said:


> La preposizione COL esiste e nessuno dice che sia sbagliato usarla in generale.
> E' sbagliato usarla davandi a esse impura, in quanto le regole della grammatica dicono che l'articolo il non si può usare davanti a esse impura.
> Per ciò:
> "col scusarmi" è sbagliato;
> "collo scusarmi" è giusto ma desueto;
> "con lo scusarmi" sembra essere la soluzione preferibile.



Sono completamente d'accordo con te infinite sadness.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.
La costruzione dialettale pugliese "_(Stai) attento *ancora* cadi!_" (con il significato di "_Attento, *che* cadi!_" / "_Fai attenzione, *perché* [potresti/rischi di] cadere!_") è riscontrabile anche in Basilicata e Calabria; il fatto che sia in parte utilizzata anche a Torino e Milano è dovuto alla forte immigrazione pugliese avvenuta in quelle città (non v'è corrispondenza infatti di detta costruzione nei dialetti torinese e milanese, per cui in quelle due aree non può originare dal substrato dialettale locale).


----------



## misskelly

Jacksunny said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> 
> Se esiste già una discussione in proposito chiedo scusa, io non ho trovato nulla con la funzione ricerca.
> 
> Molti miei amici usano dire:
> *"ancora"* + _indicativo presente_
> a significare
> *"non sia mai che"* + _congiuntivo presente_
> 
> Esempio:
> "Togliti dalla strada, *ancora* ti investono!"
> a significare
> "Togliti dalla strada, *non sia mai che* ti investano!"
> 
> Ad onor del vero la seconda forma, pur corretta (almeno mi sembra), è effettivamente un po' pesante per la lingua parlata, ma a quel punto userei altre espressioni, come: "Togliti dalla strada, vuoi farti investire?"
> 
> Voi che ne pensate di questo uso di "ancora"? A me suona terribile.



Secondo me è orribile...
Per rendere la frase colloquiale userei "che",
diciamo che ridurrei la frase "non sia mai che" con un semplice "che". Esempio:
"Togliti dalla strada che ti investono!"
E' scorrevole e non urta i timpani...


----------



## VogaVenessian

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao.
> La costruzione dialettale pugliese "_(Stai) attento *ancora* cadi!_" (con il significato di "_Attento, *che* cadi!_" / "_Fai attenzione, *perché* [potresti/rischi di] cadere!_") è riscontrabile anche in Basilicata e Calabria; il fatto che sia in parte utilizzata anche a Torino e Milano è dovuto alla forte immigrazione pugliese avvenuta in quelle città (non v'è corrispondenza infatti di detta costruzione nei dialetti torinese e milanese, per cui in quelle due aree non può originare dal substrato dialettale locale).


Sconosciuta pure qui!
Però devo dire che mi piace, per quanto non sia da usare in italiano.


----------



## carly83

bubu7 said:


> Posso confermare che si tratta di un regionalismo di origine dialettale diffuso in Puglia.
> In italiano standard non è accettabile ma nell'italiano regionale sì (ricordo che quest'ultimo è una varietà geografica della lingua con proprie caratteristiche lessicali, sintattiche e di pronuncia).
> Il termine deriverebbe dal latino _angor_ da _angi_ 'tormentarsi' (almeno secondo un dizionario dialettale di area pugliese) e non deve essere confuso con l'avverbio omonimo.



Confermo che si tratta di un regionalismo pugliese, forse diffuso a parte della Basilicata. Vorrei conoscere il dizionario dialettale nel quale ha trovato l'etimologia. Grazie mille!


----------



## lorenzos

Buona domenica a tutti.
Non so dire quanti baresi ci siano nel Veneto ma l’uso di “ancora” col significato di “un altro po’/è già tanto” è molto comune dalle mie parti, soprattutto nel dialetto e ripetuto, e anche senza “che”:
“Ancora (ancora) che non ci han fatto pagare i grissini (oltre all’acqua di rubinetto).”
“Ancora (ancora) che ci ha ricevuto/non ci ha mandati via”.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> “Ancora (ancora) che non ci han fatto pagare i grissini (oltre all’acqua di rubinetto).”
> “Ancora (ancora) che ci ha ricevuto/non ci ha mandati via”.


E queste due frasi cosa vorrebbero dire in italiano?


----------



## lorenzos

Qualcosa di simile si trova su ancora: significato e definizione - Dizionari - La Repubblica


> || Ancora ancora, con valore concessivo: _se il male fosse tutto qui, a. a. si potrebbe perdonare_


----------



## bubu7

carly83 said:


> Confermo che si tratta di un regionalismo pugliese, forse diffuso a parte della Basilicata. Vorrei conoscere il dizionario dialettale nel quale ha trovato l'etimologia. Grazie mille!


Si tratta del _Dizionario del dialetto di San Severo_, ed. Malatesta 2006, autori Ciro Pistillo e Attilio Littera.
Purtroppo non vi sono altre indicazioni su dove sia stata reperita l'etimologia.


----------



## Attilio Littera

Nella accezione dialettale il termine_ angórë_, ha due funzione grammaticali, quella di avverbio e significa "ancora" e quella di verbo e significa "temo che", "ho paura che".

*angórë*1,avv. "ancora": _-- 'ndë ttaccàvënë 'u mëllìquëlë!,_ "non ancora ti legavano l'ombelico!", non eri ancora nato; _stímë --'a cche ddícë,_ "stiamo ancora a 'che ne dici?'"; _-- mo të në vi'?,_ "solo ora, così tardi arrivi?".

*angórë*2 [lat. _angor,_ da _angi_ = tormentarsi, angustiarsi, affliggersi; la voce è confusa con l'avv. 'ancora'], tr., us. solo in questa voce, propr. "ho paura che...": _-- chèdë!,_ "ho paura che tu cada!"; _pìgghjëtë 'u mbrèllë -- avèssa mënì a cchjówë, _"prendi l'ombrello, temo che possa piovere";_ -- avìss'a sscì!,_ "non azzardarti ad uscire!";_ -- chi sà!,_ "cosa mai può succedere!"; _-- t'u crídë!,_ "non crederci!"; _-- të crídë ca fënìsscë qqua!,_ "non credere che finisca qua!".


----------



## emilio.bertetto

Non è corretto e anche io lo trovo bruttissimo. L'ho sentita solo a Torino ma questo non vuol dire che sia un'espressione torinese. A Torino, più che a Milano, le espressioni meridionali hanno influenzato anche i piemontesi doc.


----------



## quasi.stellar

bubu7 said:


> Si tratterà di un'espressione influenzata dal sostrato dialettale.
> Spesso, in campo linguistico, ci risulta brutto quello che non ci è familiare, che ci è sconosciuto.
> *Guardiamo con spirito aperto a queste espressioni inconsuete, appartenenti agl'italiani regionali: ognuna di esse rende la lingua colloquiale più viva e contiene un pezzo di storia del nostro popolo*.



Oh come ti approvo! Finalmente una mente aperta e cosmopolita! Bravo!
Quindi, comune a Bari, comune nel Foggiano, comune nel Veneto e, per mia attestazione, comune anche a Milano, a Torino e nel Trentino.
Insomma un po' dappertutto!
Nella variante con "che", che la rende molto più comprensibile:
_"Non correre troppo, Marietto, *ancora che* cadi!"_

Nel tanto declamato italiano standard abbiamo, guarda caso, la congiunzione _ancorché, _che ricongiunge le due locuzioni.

Il significato, per tutti, è:
- per poco, tra poco, cori il rischio, stavi quasi quasi per, non vorrai, eccetera.

Come dice Bubu, pare brutta all'orecchio perché non abituale. Ma se la svolgiamo ci accorgiamo che è comune in tutta italia e deriva da quel bell'italiano parlato diffuso in tutta la penisola prima della canonizzazione della Crusca e rimasto nei buoni costumi locali come la Polenta taragna o le friselle al pomodoro. Non inclusi nelle grandi guide di cucina ma pure appartenenti al nostro patrimonio culturale, e come tali nostro comune prezioso retaggio


----------



## Paulfromitaly

quasi.stellar said:


> Quindi, comune a Bari, comune nel Foggiano, comune nel Veneto e, per mia attestazione, comune anche a Milano, a Torino e nel Trentino.
> Insomma un po' dappertutto!


Avrei delle riserve sul fatto che la puglia e alcune zone del nord dove evidentemente vivono dei pugliesi siano "dappertutto"...
A Torino, dove l'immigrazione è stata altissima grazie alla FIAT, si sentono espressioni proprie dei dialetti del sud, ma questo ovviamente non significa che siano usate "dappertutto" o che siano espressioni corrette in italiano.
Nello stesso modo un paio di comunità bresciane sparse per l'italia non renderebbero un tipico uso dialettale come "in parte = a fianco " italiano corretto che si usa "dappertutto".


----------



## dragonseven

Concordo con Paul. Bastava leggere con maggiore attenzione tutti i messaggi inseriti in questa discussione per far sí che si creasse almeno un minimo dubbio sulle affermazioni-conclusioni espresse al #53. In particolare il seguente passo:





Connie Eyeland said:


> {I}l fatto che sia in parte utilizzata anche a Torino e Milano è dovuto alla forte immigrazione pugliese avvenuta in quelle città (non v'è corrispondenza infatti di detta costruzione nei dialetti torinese e milanese, per cui in quelle due aree non può originare dal substrato dialettale locale).


 A mio modesto parere il messaggio piú azzeccato al tema è quello del sig. Littera al #51 (e adesso qualcuno mi venga pure a dire che le frasi in _*ancórë*2 _sono tipiche un po' dappertutto..).


----------



## lorenzos

Bisognerebbe leggerli tutti, i messaggi, e magari anche i dizionari:
*|| Ancora ancora, con valore concessivo: se il male fosse tutto qui, a. a. si potrebbe perdonare*


----------



## quasi.stellar




----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> Bisognerebbe leggerli tutti, i messaggi, e magari anche i dizionari:
> *|| Ancora ancora, con valore concessivo: se il male fosse tutto qui, a. a. si potrebbe perdonare*


E bisognerebbe anche capire cosa si legge, visto che "ancora ancora" è diverso da "ancora".


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> A mio modesto parere il messaggio piú azzeccato al tema è quello del sig. Littera al #51 (e adesso qualcuno mi venga pure a dire che le frasi in _*ancórë*2 _sono tipiche un po' dappertutto...


 
Confermo. L'uso di "ancorë" con questo significato non sono presenti né nella lingua siciliana né nell'italiano regionale.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> A mio modesto parere il messaggio piú azzeccato al tema è quello del sig. Littera al #51


Dobbiamo dunque capire (e siamo d'accordo sul fatto) che, in questa locuzione regionale, ''ancora'' rappresenti la traduzione di un dialettale ''angore'' nel senso di 'angoscia/angustia'?  Cioè ''togliti dalla strada ancora ti investono'' vuol dire in origine ''togliti dalla strada 'per paura' (=per evitare) che ti investano''?  Se è vero, trovo interessante che questo _angore/_ancora non sia preceduto da preposizione... Se fosse Latino, si direbbe che è in caso ablativo (fai così, _per angoscia_ che...).

Vedo che il Sig. Littera interviene per la prima volta: benvenuto nel Forum!


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Dobbiamo dunque capire (e siamo d'accordo sul fatto) che, in questa locuzione regionale, ''ancora'' rappresenti la traduzione di un dialettale ''angore'' nel senso di 'angoscia/angustia'?  Cioè ''togliti dalla strada ancora ti investono'' vuol dire in origine ''togliti dalla strada 'per paura' (=per evitare) che ti investano''?  Se è vero, trovo interessante che questo _angore/_ancora non sia preceduto da preposizione... Se fosse Latino, si direbbe che è in caso ablativo (fai così, _per angoscia_ che...).
> 
> Vedo che il Sig. Littera interviene per la prima volta: benvenuto nel Forum!



Mi sembra che suggerisse che si tratti di un verbo, non di un sostantivo. Del relitto di una forma verbale non più percepita come tale.


----------



## bearded

Veramente citava ''angor'' : sostantivo maschile latino = angoscia (in medicina, dolore acuto).  Il suo ablativo suonerebbe proprio ''angore''.

PS. I dizionari sono discordi circa la 'quantità' della o (lunga o breve) in questo vocabolo latino. Se fosse lunga, _angóre _vorrebbe proprio dire 'per angoscia' (ablativo latino).


----------



## frugnaglio

Non il verbo “angor” = mi affliggo?


----------



## bearded

frugnaglio said:


> Non il verbo “angor” = mi affliggo?


'Angor' verbo e 'angor' nominativo (angor -angòris/àngoris) sembrano omofoni. Solo il Sig.Littera ci può dire cosa intendeva.


----------



## frugnaglio

Attilio Littera said:


> tr., us. solo in questa voce, propr. "ho paura che..."


----------



## bearded

E' vero, però ha scritto anche:  ''angor'', da ''angi'' (tu scriveresti ''amo'' da ''amare''?  Non è più plausibile ''amor(-amòris) da ''amare''?).
Speriamo che ci legga e risolva.


----------



## lorenzos

Paulfromitaly said:


> E bisognerebbe anche capire cosa si legge, visto che "ancora ancora" è diverso da "ancora".


Ma il valore concessivo con un solo "ancora" tu non lo vedi?

_Se il male fosse tutto qui, ancora si potrebbe perdonare._
Non so se il Vasari, Guicciardini o Machiavelli fossero occhialuti scemi del villaggio:

_e ancora che_ mal volentieri lo facesse, si risolvè a pigliar la catena
*Vite de piu eccellenti pittori, scultori e architetti*

_Tre cose desidero vedere innanzi alla mia morte; ma dubito, ancora che io vivessi molto, non ne vedere alcuna; uno vivere di repubblica bene ordinato nella cittá nostra, Italia liberata da tutti e' Barbari, e liberato el mondo dalla tirannide di questi scelerati preti._
*Francesco Guicciardini - Ricordi*

_e ancora che io abbi inteso che al ritorno suo fussi svaligiato, nondimeno sendoci venuto da Siena_
*Opere di Niccolò Machiavelli cittadino e segretario fiorentino*

di certo, ovviamente, lo sono quelli che scrivono in internet nel modo come parlano:

Con lo smalto rubato alla mamma, probabilmente... E ancora ancora che non ci sono i tacchi con sei taglie in più! 
_e ancora che non parlo di mia zia e dei suoi cani_
_Certo, e ancora che non si vantano di aver fatto una DriveBeer visto che è di soli 3,5% volumi di alcool._
_E ancora che non faccio sti grandi movimenti, devo solo pigiare_
E ancora che non distingua “ancora” da “ancora ancora” cerco di farlo tra ciò che non c'è e ciò che non conosco.


----------



## dragonseven

Ma la discussione è nata sul termine «ancora» con l'accezione riportata da Littera in _*ancórë*2_ che è completamente diversa da quelle in «ancora» avverbio, in «ancora ancora», in «ancora che» e in «ancorché».


----------



## lorenzos

Veramente la discussione era nata da


Jacksunny said:


> Molti miei amici usano dire:
> *"ancora"* + _indicativo presente_
> a significare
> *"non sia mai che"* + _congiuntivo presente_


Tu come interpreti:
"_e ancora che non parlo di mia zia e dei suoi cani_"?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


lorenzos said:


> Tu come interpreti:
> "_e ancora che non parlo di mia zia e dei suoi cani_"?


dillo tu come lo interpreti perché la citazione che riporti non risponde nel modo più assoluto alla domanda di Jacksunny. Te lo dico da portatore sano di "ancora"


----------



## lorenzos

Portatore sano, indolente e contagiato da pregiudizi:
Non sia mai che vi parli di mia zia!


----------



## dragonseven

lorenzos said:


> Tu come interpreti:
> "_e ancora che non parlo di mia zia e dei suoi cani_"?


 Io la interpreto come "_e anche se non parlo di mia zia e dei suoi cani_". La tua interpretazione per me non ha senso.  (Bisogna poi tenere conto che il regolamento prevede di discutere l'argomento in questione ad ogni discussione basandosi sulla frase fornita dall'OP


Jacksunny said:


> "Togliti dalla strada, *ancora* ti investono!"


 nel contesto citato e non di riprendere altre frasi e discutere di quelle.)
Ripeto qui quanto ho scritto al #68 aggiungendo che ovviamente il tuo "ancora che non parlo" e "ancora ti investono" sono due usi della parola «ancora» completamente diversi e qui si parla del secondo uso non del primo. Se dovessimo definire e analizzare tutte le possibili sue valenze non se ne viene a capo, oltre a confondere chi legge.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Tu come interpreti:
> "_e ancora che non parlo di mia zia e dei suoi cani_"?


Io invece lo interpreto come ''e per fortuna che non parlo anche  di mia zia'' (a Milano: ''e cara grazia che non parlo anche di mia zia'').
Dunque per me non c'entra niente con quanto ha domandato l'OP.


----------



## lorenzos

Ma guarda un po' te.
Io invece "e per fortuna che" e "e cara grazia che" oso interpretarli come "non sia mai che".
(Che barba!)


----------



## alfaalfa

lorenzos said:


> indolente


Non mi sembrava di essere caduto in un vizio capitale per averti fatto notare che NON hai colto il senso di questa discussione che verte su un uso scorretto, in italiano, della parola "ancora". Del resto è la seconda volta che mi apostrofi in malo modo su queste pagine quindi il pregiudizio non è da parte mia. Me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## dragonseven

Scusami Lorenzos, se ho capito bene tu stai dicendo che in entrambe le frasi quell' "ancora" può essere parafrasato con "non sia mai che"? Se sí, sarebbe bene che spiegassi perché nell'una sostituisce "ancora che non" e nell'altra il solo "ancora".


----------



## itka

Non essendo Italiana, non direi niente su quel uso di _ancora,_ ma mi piacerebbe sapere se è usata correntemente collo stesso significato, l'espressione : _ancora un po'_.
In francese, non si userebbe quel "ancora" solo, ma è molto naturale dire ""Togliti dalla strada, *ancora* *un po'* ti investono!" (lo traduco in italiano su quel foro in considerazione delle regole).
Grazie !


----------



## bearded

itka said:


> mi piacerebbe sapere se è usata correntemente collo stesso significato l'espressione _ancora un po'_


Questa espressione, usata come nel tuo esempio (ancora un po' ti investono), è comprensibile ma solo colloquiale/regionale - secondo me. In lingua standard si potrebbe dire ''se stai lì ancora un po', ti investono''.  Ci sono comunque esempi (sempre ''colloquiali'') con la congiunzione ''e'':
Non faceva che mangiare: ancora un po' *e *gli scoppiava la pancia...


----------



## lorenzos

dragonseven said:


> Scusami Lorenzos, se ho capito bene tu stai dicendo che in entrambe le frasi quell' "ancora" può essere parafrasato con "non sia mai che"? Se sí, sarebbe bene che spiegassi perché nell'una sostituisce "ancora che non" e nell'altra il solo "ancora".


Ciao Dragon, se ho ben capito la domanda, ti rispondo che avevo esordito così (#47)


lorenzos said:


> l’uso di “ancora” col significato di “un altro po’/è già tanto” è molto comune dalle mie parti,


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Lorenzos, 
dalla risposta devo desumere che non l'hai capita. 
Le due frasi cui facevo riferimento nella domanda sono quelle che ho citato al #72.

Una parola come «ancora» come può significare sia "un altro po'" che "è già tanto"?
Per come la penso io, queste due parafrasi sono completamente diverse, non sono intercambiabili nelle frasi suddette. In "ancora ti investono", anche se credo che "ancora" non sia sostituibile con "un altro po'" (figuriamoci con "è già tanto"), comunque non basterebbe, come ha ben detto BM a Itka mancherebbe perlomeno d'una «e».


----------



## lorenzos

dragonseven said:


> Una parola come «ancora» come può significare sia "un altro po'" che "è già tanto"?


A me lo chiedi? Ho solo riferito un uso abbastanza comune, e attestato.


----------



## itka

Grazie per la tua risposta, Bearded man ! È interessante.


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che.


----------



## dragonseven

lorenzos said:


> A me lo chiedi? Ho solo riferito un uso abbastanza comune, e attestato.


 "Attestato"? Dove, di grazia?

Al #67, l' "ancora" del Vasari, del Guicciardini e del Machiavelli sono congiunzioni! E lo dimostra il fatto che in tutte e tre le frasi il verbo è al congiuntivo (benché, sebbene).
Ergo, sono inutili, fuorvianti e non c'entrano assolutamente nulla con l'OP.
Nelle altre degli "occhialuti scemi del villaggio", come hai osato definirli tu, non a tutte puoi togliere "ancora" e inserire "non sia mai che + _congiuntivo_"; ergo, è un bel caos quel messaggio. Il tutto per giustificare un "ancora ancora" (divenuto solo "ancora" nella prima frase) che sta per «perfino, anche, allora».

Allora, prendiamo ad esempio la frase «Stai attento, ancora cadi!».
Seguendo Jacksunny, diremmo in italiano:

«Stai attento, non sia mai che tu cada!»,

oppure, seguendo Littera

«Stai attento, ho paura che cadi!».

Tutti gli altri modi da te citati o non hanno senso o non sono adatti al caso qui esposto come quello in OP.
Insomma, a mio modo di vedere, hai parlato d'altro per tutta la discussione.


----------



## lorenzos

lorenzos said:


> Qualcosa di simile si trova su ancora: significato e definizione - Dizionari - La Repubblica
> || Ancora ancora, con valore concessivo: _se il male fosse tutto qui, a. a. si potrebbe perdonare_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Tutti gli altri modi da te citati o non hanno senso o non sono adatti al caso qui esposto come quello in OP.


Che è quello che da 70 posts tutti tanne uno stanno dicendo.



> *NOTA:*
> La discussione ha ormai raggiunto gli 85 messaggi e quindi sta diventando ingestibile.
> Ogni ulteriore messaggio che non discute ESATTAMENTE la frase iniziale oppure che ripete cose già dette verrà eliminato.


----------



## meta1256

Un saluto a tutti. Sono pugliese, di Foggia per la precisione. A me onestamente la vostre risposte, non tutte, mi sembrano alquanto astruse."ancora" cadi si traduce perfettamente con "non si sa mai che..." Ma se noi con una parola ne intendiamo 5 che problema c'è? "Perché in inglese si può fare? Il problema, secondo me, non è che diciamo ancora  cadi ma che diciamo ango`ra cadi


----------



## alfaalfa

meta1256 said:


> "non sia sa mai che..."


----------



## meta1256

👍👍👍  Ho cambiato frase è ho sbagliato a riscriverla


----------



## bearded

meta1256 said:


> Il problema, secondo me, non è che diciamo ancora cadi ma che diciamo ango`ra cadi


Ma questa è la pronuncia dialettale di quelli che lì non si sforzano di pronunciare secondo lo standard italiano. Allora il 90% della popolazione italiana ha un problema...  A parte la ò aperta, è noto generalmente agli italiani che in molti dialetti (e in molte pronunce dialettali) del Sud la n (nasale sonora) 'sonorizza' anche l'occlusiva seguente quando questa dovrebbe essere sorda. Ad es.l'Onorevole De Mita ha sempre pronunciato ''anghe noi'' oppure ''non gapisco''. Nel Nord si fa qualche volta l'opposto: ad es. a Milano si dice ''quanto mai ci sono andato!'' (= maledizione a quando mai ci sono andato!).
A titolo di curiosità segnalo che il fenomeno per cui la n 'sonorizza'  esiste anche nel Greco moderno. Forse è una tendenza mediterranea.


----------



## zipp404

A proposito, che cosa significa l'espresione «non sia mai che»?

1. Voi come la parafrasereste?
2. Potresti farmi qualche esempio di frasi contenenti l'espressione?

Vi ringrazio di cuore per l'aiuto!


----------



## lorenzos

Non sia mai = non avvenga/succeda.
- Fai almeno finta di lavorare, non sia mai che arrivi il capo!
- Meglio che glielo diciamo noi, non sia mai che lo venga a sapere da qualcun'altro.
- Andiamo in macchina, non sia mai che il treno abbia un ritardo.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Non sia mai = non avvenga/succeda.


D'accordo sulla spiegazione e sugli esempi.
Osservo tuttavia che -  assodato che il pugliese 'ancora' equivale in queste frasi a ''(che) non avvenga che'' - in molte regioni [oserei dire in italiano non regionale] verrebbe più spontaneo dire ''non si sa mai'' in tutti e tre gli esempi di lorenzos. Certo il senso sarebbe leggermente diverso (non sia mai = il cielo non voglia , non si sa mai = esiste il rischio: non lo sappiamo..).
Mi pare inoltre che la virgola sia un po' debole come pausa: secondo me starebbero meglio due punti.
- fai almeno finta di lavorare: non sia mai che arrivi il capo!
- fai almeno finta di lavorare: non si sa mai che arrivi il capo..


----------



## lorenzos

@bearded non direi che sia regionale:
_


			
				http://www.tommaseobellini.it/  said:
			
		


			Non sia mai che…, dicesi non solo d'avvenimenti che non si desiderino, ma di cose che non s'intenda a verun costo di fare, o che si voglia a ogni costo impedire. Non sarà mai che, è ancora più asseverante.(v. essere,114) 

Click to expand...

_e il senso mi pare molto più che _leggermente diverso rispetto a "non si sa mai"_, che può sì voler dire "_esiste il rischio_" ma anche "_esiste la speranza_".
Riguardo i due punti, abbiamo due punti di vista diversi. Potrei scrivere: "Fai almeno finta di lavorare! Potrebbe arrivare il capo." che non mi piace. La virgola è un compromesso, coi due punti non funziona.


----------



## bearded

@ lorenzos
Io non sostengo che ''non sia mai che...'' sia un'espressione solo regionale, anzi, è ottimo italiano.  Diventa a parer mio un po' regionale nei tuoi esempi, cioè dopo la prima parte di ognuna delle frasi - come in ''andiamo in macchina, non sia mai che...'' perché in questo contesto riecheggia il pugliese ''ancora''... Quanto alla virgola-''compromesso'', è chiaro che vediamo la cosa un po' diversamente. Ne potremmo eventualmente discutere in un apposito thread; qui è meglio di no: non sia mai che/non si sa mai che un moderatore trovi da obiettare (rischio o speranza si evincono facilmente dal contesto, credo).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Io non sostengo che ''non sia mai che...'' sia un'espressione solo regionale, anzi, è ottimo italiano. Diventa a parer mio un po' regionale nei tuoi esempi


Appunto.
Se si prende un'espressione che ha un significato chiaro in italiano e la si vuole usare con un significato diverso, non è tale espressione ad essere regionale, ma l'uso che se ne vuole fare.


----------



## lorenzos

Boh...  Davvero non capisco, più di riportare il Tommaseo...


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> più di riportare il Tommaseo.


Nel Tommaseo ci sono frasi analoghe ai tuoi esempi?


----------



## lorenzos

"Non sia mai che…, dicesi non solo d'avvenimenti che non si desiderino..."


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "Non sia mai che…, dicesi non solo d'avvenimenti che non si desiderino..."


La definizione è perfetta. Sono le prime parti dei tuoi esempi che (secondo me) non vanno d'accordo con ''non sia mai che'' - cioè tu usi quest'espressione come una congiunzione - analogamente al pugliese 'angore>ancora..'.
Non voglio che ti ammali. Non sia mai che questo succeda! 
Non ti ammalare: non sia mai che questo succeda!
Per favore non ti ammalare, non sia mai che tu non possa più lavorare. 
Andiamo in macchina, non sia mai che il treno abbia ritardo.


----------



## lorenzos

Scusami @bearded, preferisco non continuare, non sia mai che il moderatore mi blocchi.


----------



## bearded

Capisco.  
Magari altri partecipanti interverranno a valutare/giudicare quanto abbiamo discusso.


----------

